# Problème de copie de fichiers sur disque WD my passport



## Jiheff (30 Avril 2010)

Je viens d'acquérir un disque dur externe WD my passport de 640Go dans le but d'y copier mes clips vidéo imovie (environ 500 Go). Actuellement ces clips sont sur un disque dur externe que je souhaite récupérer.
Au départ le disque était formaté en MS DOS (FAT). Je l'ai reformaté en Mac OS étendu (journalisé). J'ai ensuite commencé les copies de mes clips. Au début, pas de problèmes particuliers jusqu'à l'apparition au bout d'une cinquantaine de Go du message suivant:
"Le finder ne peut terminer l'opération: certaines données du clip XXX n'ont pu être lues ou écrites (code d'erreur -36)"
. Après avoir fait "OK" à ce message je peux sans problème continuer à copier le clip incriminé et les suivants mais le massage intempestif apparait de plus en plus fréquemment et au bout d'une centaine de Go copiés je dois copier les clips (entre 100 et 1Go en moyenne) un par un et parfois je n'arrive même plus à les copier du premier coup. Vu les milliers de clips qui me restent à copier cela devient mission impossible !
Par curiosité je suis allé voir avec utilitaire de disque et en vérifiant le disque j'ai eu le message suivant:
Vérification des excès de données de bloc: clé d'index non valide.
Le volume nécessite des réparations.
Si j'effectue les dites réparations le message "la réparation a échoué " apparait et il m'est conseillé de sauvegarder mes données et de reformater le disque.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce type de problèmes et a-t-il une solution.
(Est ce que le problème ne viendrait il pas du trop grand nombre de fichiers  à copier ?)
Merci de vos réponses et vos conseils.
Je suis sous Léopard 10.5.8
A noter que avec l'icone du disque WD apparait l'icone d'un CD noté WD Smartware dont je ne peux rien faire (tout ce qui est expliqué dans la notice (en anglais) ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## boninmi (30 Avril 2010)

En cherchant pas loin (voir ci-dessous), tu as déjà une partie de la réponse.


----------



## Jiheff (5 Mai 2010)

merci pour ta réponse. En fait j'ai résolu le problème. Mon disque était branché sur un hub USB et je pense qu'il y avait un problème d'alimentation (variation d'intensité, courant trop faible). J'ai réparé le disque car il était endommagé, je l'ai repartitionner, reformater, branché sur une prise USB directement à l'arrière de mon imac et plus aucun problème.


----------



## boninmi (5 Mai 2010)

Exact. Ce problème d'alimentation trop faible est souvent mentionné. Est-ce que ce modèle peut de brancher aussi sur le secteur ? Ça pourrait être plus prudent.


----------

